# OP73 Probleme



## gw-tuning (24 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein riesen Problem...

Ich habe ein Projekt bekommen für WinCC für einen Anzeige OP73. So ich will das nun übertragen, ich habe mir ein Kabel geordert USB/PPI+ Adapter USB/RS485.

Nun ich habe in Wincc 2 Baudraten dafür 57600 und 115200. So beide funktionieren, zumindest zeigt er mir an das er ne verbindung aufbauen will und die Tx Lampe blikt, das op ist auf Transfer Modus. Der Channel 1 (serial) ist aktiviert.

Mit meinem normalen PC Adapter kann ich nicht darauf zugreifen. Da wurde mir gesagt ich bräuchte diesen Adapter... So aber mh... nein er hat keine DIP Schalter zum einstellen...

Wer kann mir helfen

Danke

Gruss Uwe


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Ähem - und was ist nun Dein "riesen Problem"?
Der Transfer startet nicht oder bricht ab? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

Laut Betriebsanleitung des OP73 kann man für den seriellen Projekttransfer diese Kabel benutzen:
● RS232/PPI-Kabel MM Multimaster
● USB/PPI-Kabel MM Multimaster (ab Erzeugnisstand 05 des Kabels)

MPI/Profibus-Transfer müßte ebenfalls möglich sein, allerdings sind PC/MPI-Adapter und USB/MPI-Adapter zum Transfer nicht freigegeben.

Wie ist die GENAUE Bezeichnung Deines anscheinend alternativen Adapters?
(wenn Du Glück hast, dann hat jemand Erfahrungen mit genau dem Adapter)

Harald


----------



## gw-tuning (24 Juli 2011)

*OP73 Problem*

*Siemens USB/PPI+ S7-200 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0 PLC Kabel*

Ebay...

Wie gesagt die TX lampe blinkt die RX nicht... 

Wenn ich über WIncc den Gerätestatus Auslesen möchte dann kommt:

Eine Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden!
Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Einstellungen, Schnittstellen, Kabel etc.!

Die durchgeführte Aktion war nicht erfolgreich!

Auch wenn ich zwischen den Baudraten wechsel...

Muss ich im Display noch etwas einstellen ausser das Serial Enable???

Danke


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

muß das Panel nicht auf "transfer" stehen?


MfG


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Sowas hier?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190553352314
Das steht nichts von Siemens drauf, nur "For *SEMIES* S7-200". 

Tut mir leid, mit solchen Kabeln habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Kannst Du das Kabel mit einer S7-200 testen? Vielleicht ist es ja kaputt.
Ist der spezielle Treiber für das China-Kabel installiert?
Welches Windows hast Du?

Normal muß man am OP für den Transfer nichts weiter einstellen, als den seriellen Transferkanal freizugeben. Wenn noch kein Projekt auf dem OP73 drauf ist, dann muß man das Panel manuell auf Transfer stellen. Die automatische Umschaltung zu Transfer funktioniert nur aus einer laufenden Runtime (wenn freigegeben).

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Betriebsanleitung: SIMATIC HMI Bediengerät OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B (WinCC flexible)
Da gibt es ein Kapitel 7.2 Transfer, wo genau beschrieben ist, was man in welcher Reihenfolge wie tun muß. Und:


> Der automatische Transfer steht beim OP 73 und OP 77A nur über MPI/PROFIBUS DP zur Verfügung.



Harald


----------



## gw-tuning (27 Juli 2011)

*So...einen Schritt weiter...Juhu*

So also ich habe nun ein USB Kabel Orginal Siemens 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0...

Ich habe eine Verbindung kann auch das OP auslesen... Alles klar...

er fängt auch an zu Übertragen, ABER... nach einer Zeit bricht er ab und sagt das die Version auf dem OP73 Version 1.06.01.00_01.43

So und das Programm ist geschrieben für OP 73 1.4.0.0, er sagt es läge ein Versionskonflikt vor. Daher könnte er nicht übertragen...

"Info   :  Der Transfer ist nicht möglich. Die "Version des Bediengeräts" in Ihrem WinCC flexible Projekt und die Betriebssystemversion des Bediengeräts sind nicht kompatibel. Bitte führen Sie für das Bediengerät über "Projekt -> Transfer -> Betriebssystem aktualisieren" ein Betriebssystemupdate (evtl. "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen") durch. "

Aber in WinCC kann ich im OP73 nur wählen zwischen 1.3.0.0 und 1.4.0.0....

Was kann ich nun tun, ich weiss das klingt doof, aber ich bin noch nicht lang in dem Thema aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal anfangen...

Danke...

Ach es ist für eine Maschine das Programm kam vom Hersteller und muss da nun drauf...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MSB (27 Juli 2011)

Mach doch genau das, was da steht:


> Bitte führen Sie für das Bediengerät über *"Projekt -> Transfer ->  Betriebssystem aktualisieren"* ein Betriebssystemupdate (evtl. "Auf  Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen") durch.



Nur ist das in deinem Fall halt kein Up sonder ein Downgrade ...


----------



## gw-tuning (28 Juli 2011)

*Update*

Das habe ich versucht, doch wenn er im Step2 angekommen ist, dann bricht er irgendwann ab und sagt es war nicht erfolgreich.

"Es ist ein Fehler beim Übertragen der Daten aufgetreten.

Die durchgeführte Aktion war nicht erfolgreich!"

Aber erst im Schritt 2...

Sorry


----------



## gw-tuning (29 Juli 2011)

*Einfach mal weiter Probiert*

So habe auch mal die Hilfe genutzt aber keine Lösung gefunden, wer hat noch ne Idee...

Danke von einem Anfänger an die Profis


----------



## thomas_1975 (1 August 2011)

Du hast leider noch nichts dazu gesagt, ob du versucht hast das Betriebssystem zu aktualisieren, oder ob du noch immer vergeblich versuchst dein Projekt auf das OP zu überspielen, oder ist mir etwas entgangen.

Ohne ein aktualisieren des BS ( innklusive Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellung ) wirst du keinen Erfolg haben.

gruß Thomas


----------



## gw-tuning (4 August 2011)

*OS Update*

Hey, also das OS habe ich versucht zu aktualisieren, doch beim Schritt 2 :

"Das habe ich versucht, doch wenn er im Step2 angekommen ist, dann bricht er irgendwann ab und sagt es war nicht erfolgreich.

Meldung: 
"Es ist ein Fehler beim Übertragen der Daten aufgetreten.

Die durchgeführte Aktion war nicht erfolgreich!"

Aber erst im Schritt 2..."


Auslesen kann ich es, bei der Zustandsabfrage kommt auch die Version etc. aber mein Programm braucht die Version 1.40 

"Ich habe eine Verbindung kann auch das OP auslesen... Alles klar...

er fängt auch an zu Übertragen, ABER... nach einer Zeit bricht er ab und sagt das die Version auf dem OP73 Version 1.06.01.00_01.43

So und das Programm ist geschrieben für OP 73 1.4.0.0, er sagt es läge ein Versionskonflikt vor. Daher könnte er nicht übertragen...

"Info : Der Transfer ist nicht möglich. Die "Version des Bediengeräts" in Ihrem WinCC flexible Projekt und die Betriebssystemversion des Bediengeräts sind nicht kompatibel. Bitte führen Sie für das Bediengerät über "Projekt -> Transfer -> Betriebssystem aktualisieren" ein Betriebssystemupdate (evtl. "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen") durch. "

Aber in WinCC kann ich im OP73 nur wählen zwischen 1.3.0.0 und 1.4.0.0....

Was kann ich nun tun, ich weiss das klingt doof, aber ich bin noch nicht lang in dem Thema aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal anfangen...

Danke...

Ach es ist für eine Maschine das Programm kam vom Hersteller und muss da nun drauf...

"

Danke


----------



## volker (4 August 2011)

1. prosave starten
2. reiter osupdate auswählen
3. passendes image wählen falls nicht bereits das richtige angezeigt wird
  das ist der button mit den punkten neben gerätestatus.
4. update starten.
5. kaffee trinken gehen
6. projekt aufspielen


----------



## gw-tuning (8 August 2011)

*Danke danke*

Ich wollte das gerade ausprobrieren, und dann das... er fing an das OS Up zu daten, dann geht das display aus, es startet neu, der Loader kam, dann das Bild " This device contains......" und Ende, keine Taste funktioniert, kein weiteres Bild er bleibt einfach stehen... 

Was kann das denn jetzt sein, ich bekomme auch keine Verbindung mehr...

Schitt...

aber sorry trotzdem danke danke schonmal im vorraus für alle Hilfen


----------



## MSB (8 August 2011)

Ist alles noch kein Problem, jetzt musst du allerdings mit der Option "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" laden.

In folgendem Beitrag:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19701610
ist folgendes PDF:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ible_d.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=37576369

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## gw-tuning (8 August 2011)

*Juhu*

Hey danke danke danke... DU hast mir echt geholfen, es geht habe es geschafft, das kann ich niemals gutmachen... Super Herzlichen Dank an Dich bzw. Alle....

Hoffe ich kann euch mal wieder fragen wenn was nicht klappt.... Danke


----------

